# pigeon sick, loosing weight swelling near vent, on & off blood in poop



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

hi,
my pigeon has been having issues one after another since more than a month.
first she had weight loss & shivering.. i tested her poop for culture & it came out e coli. i had her on amoxycillin+ clavounic acid for 5 to 7 days. after which she perked. shivering stopped.
then after 3 days she again stopped eating. She had a fluid filled crop & yellow liquid was coming out when i pressed her crop. And she had a swelling near her vent. she had a prolapse 3 yrs back & hasnt laid an egg since then. i spoke to the vet who asked me to put her on metronidazole. she was not digesting the food in her crop too. the next day she started digesting. i spoke to a vet who does distance healing online. he was of the opinion that her liver was affected. i had her on milk thisle & dandelion. i checked her weight after 3 days& it was 235g. she was 267 before the fluid crop happened. Again next day her weight dropped to 228. she was also having blood in her poop.she was also pooping more than usual & other pigeons. i dewormed her with praziquantel on Wednesday 3rd as advised by an online bird vet who distance healed her. i could not find the animal tablet so i used the human form. praziquantel 600 mg. i took 1/4th tablet(150mg) divided into half & half & half & half till i achieved 2.3mg of tablet. i mixed in 5ml water & gave her 0.3 ml which comes to 1.38mg of praziquantel. the dose instructions given by the vet were 10 to 20 mg /kg body weight. my pigeon weight was 228 grams. after that her weight increased but. the blood in her poop increased. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/964[email protected]/9229581703/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9231008596/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9228232819/

I got the vet here to give her a vit k injection on fri. The blood in her poop has gone today except for 1 poop yest where there were some white 3 – 4 mm pieces, blood was attached near those pieces & today the was little blood in 2 poops.Any idea what those pieces can be.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9228289629/


The swelling in her vent hasn’t gone yet. I cannot understand what exactly it is. Ive taken an x ray. the ver here who checked her feels that the swelling is hard to touch so it can be an egg And he feels its fully formed. But its been 12 days since the hard thing is being felt near her vent. Can a bird survive that long with an egg inside? There is some oval structure seen in the x ray but its edge is not defined. She is not even showing any signs of egglaying
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9231062294/
video of her vent http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhREf4n-Foc
her x rays 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9232572512/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9229791829/in/photostream/

Also she is having weight fluctations everyday. On Thursday she was 29.4 / 251 / 255. morn/ aft/ eve. Fri she was 240 / 248 /255. & on sat she was 242/ 241 / 255. sun she again dropped down 20 g in morning.do weights fluctuate that much in pigeons. My females are usually around 300 g.. 
Here is her weight chart.
morn	Aft eve
2nd	235 
3rd	228 deworming happened
4th	249.5 251
5th	240	248.5	255
6th	242.5	241	255
7th	236 243	246

I need advise .. with her. thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

What did the vet think?. Me not being one would only guess it could be a tumor or an egg was not formed all the way and it is abscesed, or turned dense inside her. Did they discus calcium intake for your hen.?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know what's wrong with your bird and it's very likely she has more than one thing going on. When treating for E-coli, one must give the medicine for 10 days. E-coli can cause bleeding. I don't think you treated her for long enough.
I don't know how long you treated her for canker or the dose you used but the usual treatment for canker is 7- 10 days. Canker can be near the vent area.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your bird. Hopefully, experts here will come up with some insight.
Where are you located? What did the vet have to say about treating/removing the lump in the vent area?


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

im based in pune.. where r u from? the vet was telling that he will insert a injection in the lump through the skin & remove contents to see if its an egg. do u think its a good idea???


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> What did the vet think?. Me not being one would only guess it could be a tumor or an egg was not formed all the way and it is abscesed, or turned dense inside her. Did they discus calcium intake for your hen.?


what is an abscesed egg?. no the vet dint tell about calcium. Do u think i need to up her calcium. while treating her for e coli i had checked her vent around 8th or 9th june. Then when the fluid thing happened around 19th june there was this swelling. have u seen x rays?


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Charis said:


> I don't know what's wrong with your bird and it's very likely she has more than one thing going on. When treating for E-coli, one must give the medicine for 10 days. E-coli can cause bleeding. I don't think you treated her for long enough.
> I don't know how long you treated her for canker or the dose you used but the usual treatment for canker is 7- 10 days. Canker can be near the vent area.


i gave her for e coli- 5 days. the fluid in crop started after 3 days of stopping the antibiotic for e coli. fluid in crop is also caused by excessive antibiotics so i was thinking it was that. im still not sure if it was canker. for the fluid filled crop metronidazole 0.3ml for 7 days as told by the vet. but the fluid went with with the 1st day of medication only. any idea what those white pieces in poop could be?

im going to give her poop for culture again. how should it exactly be done. shuld i collect entire poops of 1 day & then give. or is a fresh sample required. do we need to refrigerate the poops


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

naqshpa5 said:


> what is an abscesed egg?. no the vet dint tell about calcium. Do u think i need to up her calcium. while treating her for e coli i had checked her vent around 8th or 9th june. Then when the fluid thing happened around 19th june there was this swelling. have u seen x rays?


An abscessed egg is exactly what it says it is. if a hen can not expel her egg because the shell did not form properly then it can abscess and stay in there and even petrify or look more like a tumor. when medicating with antibiotics it is always a good idea to use nystatin or anti yeast drug with it as antibiotics can upset the balace and when they have yeast over growth they can get sour crop and throw up food. also follow up the antibiotic with a probiotic to make up for what good bacteria was killed while on the antibiotic. as far as the mass goes I think that is what is causing her problems and it should be removed to study it. or treat for canker and hope that is it. but I would let the vet have a look .


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

naqshpa5 said:


> im based in pune.. where r u from? the vet was telling that he will insert a injection in the lump through the skin & remove contents to see if its an egg. do u think its a good idea???


Hi, I am from Kerala. 

From the sounds of it, things look complicated for your pigeon. Does she appear to be in pain? Is she eating/drinking by herself?

If you feel the doctor is competent enough, I feel you should go ahead with what he suggests. Then we will know for sure what the lump is. How does he intend to treat it?
Hope your pigeon pulls through this. I will pray for her.


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

kunju said:


> Hi, I am from Kerala.
> 
> From the sounds of it, things look complicated for your pigeon. Does she appear to be in pain? Is she eating/drinking by herself?
> 
> ...


thanks for the good wishes. i dont know how he intends to trat it. she eats on her own. is not in discomfort untill i press it. And is not tail bobbing or looking to lay an egg. ive had eggbound & egglaying birds before . she is not acting like one. can u see the x ray ive attached?


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> An abscessed egg is exactly what it says it is. if a hen can not expel her egg because the shell did not form properly then it can abscess and stay in there and even petrify or look more like a tumor. when medicating with antibiotics it is always a good idea to use nystatin or anti yeast drug with it as antibiotics can upset the balace and when they have yeast over growth they can get sour crop and throw up food. also follow up the antibiotic with a probiotic to make up for what good bacteria was killed while on the antibiotic. as far as the mass goes I think that is what is causing her problems and it should be removed to study it. or treat for canker and hope that is it. but I would let the vet have a look .


how will the vet remove to study it except for an operation. in india bird surgery is very uncommon & i have no idea about survival rate. n she is also too weak rt now frr all that. is there ant other way to know . will a sonography show anything.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no one but the vet can tell you what it is from getting a biopsy, you may get all kinds of answers on here from people who are just guessing and then confuse you further. follow up with your vet.


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

is a biopsy done thru endoscopy?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

naqshpa5 said:


> is a biopsy done thru endoscopy?


Let the vet answer that, he wants to pull some fluid out and check it, then go from there. It does not hurt to treat for canker at this point.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I got an email last night asking me for some advice about oviduct problems and I just did a search of threads/posts... I think it COULD be this bird, but that'd be bit surprising given the time that's elapsed since this thread. In any case, folks, you can actually see a mass of inflammatory debris in the side view X-Ray (in the red box) that the poster linked early on. If it were an egg, you'd actually see the oval-shaped line of the shell of the egg:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9232572512/

That's a pretty classic presentation of the same thing that happened to my bird, Winter (she's still with me, by the way), featured in this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/ruptured-oviduct-a-case-history-10686.html

The pictures are gone because webshots changed and never came back the same. I still have the pictures, but they're just not posted online anymore. In any case, it's the same kind of thing.

Pidgey


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

ya its the same bird..could you post pics of your bird inflamatoy debries so that i can show it to my vet here who could get a better idea


----------

